
Ask HN: How are you adjusting your spending habits with Covid-19? - leetrout
I’m curious how everyone has adjusted their spending habits with COVID-19.<p>Do you realize some purchases you thought were important really aren’t?<p>Are common supplies or tools costing more with panic buying and you’re making trade offs at the stores?<p>From an earlier thread do you have to keep paying for services that you can’t use? Daycare? Massage&#x2F;salon or similar subscriptions?
======
souprock
I go shopping more because the store won't let me buy enough food in one trip.

~~~
leetrout
That’s painful. I have been shopping less but spending around the same amount
of money. We’re only limited on bread, eggs, milk, meat and toilet paper.

~~~
souprock
Publix is also limiting cheese. They let me have two half-pound packages, but
I wanted about ten packages because I have a dozen kids. The limit for milk
was 2 gallons, but I wanted 6. I got 4 by putting them on the check-out
counter in pairs, separated by lots of other stuff so that the extra milk
would be hard to notice. I don't know about any limit on meat, but I was able
to buy a pair of large whole turkeys. Bread was limited, but I didn't want
much so that was OK.

Since then, my wife discovered that Gordon Food Service Store has a limit of 8
gallons. Today she got 8 gallons. That should last 3 to 5 days. I think she
got 60 or 90 eggs, in the big flat packages that hold 30. She got a couple
cubic feet of clam strips.

~~~
leetrout
Wow that’s tough. Can you and your wife check out separately to split the
order?

~~~
souprock
That would work. She sometimes puts a large cooler with ice in the van, then
uses it to hold food so that she can go back inside for more. I could also
give cash to 5 or more kids, then have each one go to a separate checkout
lane.

All of that causes more person-hours of exposure in the store.

BTW, hackernews is saying the previous comment is 3 days old, and I have used
7 gallons of milk. If I stuck to a limit of 2 gallons, I'd have to shop every
day.

